# Experience of bobcat hunters needed



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I've never hunted bobcats before mainly because we don't have that many here and the few we do have we are not allowed to shoot. I recently had a friend of mine from another state envite me out to call and he tells me that they see quite a few bobcats. I will be leaving later this month or maybe next month. Like I said before I have never hunted bobcat so any suggestions on sounds or calls or even setups would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Talk to Catcapper, he is the resident expert on cats of all sorts and would be happy to help you,I'm sure.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Not really an expert on bobcats, but i'd consider using fast paced bird type sounds to get and keep their attention. Not sure if you can night hunt them or not, but I have become a bit lazy I guess. I'd go out and night hunt, or trap cats but I am not sure I would have the patience to sit around during the day hoping to spot one. Not saying it can't be done, because it's done every day, it just goes beyond my level of patience.









The boys over at UltimatePredatorTV.com do quite a bit with cats. I'd watch their video and maybe even reach out to them. Chris is a member here - goes by "UltimatePredator" (clicky). Dave (catcapper) is another member that I know traps a ton of cats too.

Good luck!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

What state are you head'in out to?.What type of call are you using---hand calls or electronic?. Different terrain requires different methods if your going to put cat fur on the boards.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm heading to northern Missouri. I have a lot of different hand calls that I use for yotes around here and I also have electronic calls as well. I use the hand calls more but I also use the electronic calls as well just not as much.


----------



## breatheandsqueeze (Dec 5, 2010)

In my world cat stands need to be twice as long as coyote stands with as little movement as possible. That usually translates into using the electronic call for most people. I prefer to use a softer not as sharp distress call and use it at a lower volume. Cats are magic they can just appear in the place you just looked. If you are in a good area and call a cat that you cant get a shot on dont panic they are a bit different than a coyote you can call them up again in a couple of days.
A small feather on a stick near your call seems to work well as a decoy at times as they seem to be naturally curious much like a house cat.
I am NOT an expert but have called in a few from time to time and if I live long enough I plan on killing a few more of the bigger variety!
As always YMMV
Regards
B&S


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for some of the info B&S. When you say softer not as sharp a sound are you talking like bird sounds or just a rabbit in distress just not as loud?


----------



## breatheandsqueeze (Dec 5, 2010)

Predatorhunter said:


> Thanks for some of the info B&S. When you say softer not as sharp a sound are you talking like bird sounds or just a rabbit in distress just not as loud?


Both ...........softer not as loud and longer calling sequences with longer times between sounds. Instead of using screaming jack use a baby jack or a bird or a cottontail. Try blowing a hand call at half volume for twice as long then taking twice as long to catch your breath. For me they tend to show up when I am out of breath and cant hold still!!!!
B&S


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks B&S I'll try that, also thanks chris for your info too, maybe I'll try night hunting to while I'm there I'll have to check and see if they allow that. If anybody else has any tips I would be glad to have them.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

here's a great resource to brush up on all the hunting regs for MO... http://huntnfishregs.com/Missouri/Missourihuntingandtrappingregulations.aspx


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks AW I'll have to check that website out.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey, sorry Predatorhunter---I don't know how I missed gett'in back to this post.

The guys gave some good advise on call'in cats---especially B&S talk'in about call volume and movement.

I did some cat call'in down by Arcadia,MO. about a year and a half ago, when I was doing some work at the new Taum Sauk Res. and that area is pretty brushy.

Hunt the brush areas and creek bottoms if your look'in for cats. If your runn'in long one hour stands without much action, give this medthod a try. Call at one stand for 20-30 mins.---if nothing comes in, move about 200 yards and call again for the same lenght of time. Do this short move 3 or 4 times. In brush areas with good numbers of cats, they seem to have an invisable territorial boundary in which they don't want to cross over into another cats area without taking a lot of time and caution before coming in. It may be that your moving into a more comfortable area for the cat to approch your stand, or maybe its the sound of the call moving from one spot to another---having the cat think theres a smaller animal moving with a catch that it can't kill outright. I've taken a lot of cats in brush using this plan.

Make sure you move quietly from stand to stand or your wasting your time. And as Don always preaches to us all.........SIT..........STILL...... A cat will spot you in a flash, and the next flash you see will be Mr.pussycat head'in for the next county.

For you western hunters---you'll have to take Breatheandsqueese's advice and

"In my world cat stands need to be twice as long as coyote stands with as little movement as possible."

Who knows---Maybe our western cats are just dumber than those eastern cats (sort of like coyotes:roflmao.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Catcapper,and everyone else for the good advice. I will give it all a try and hopefully I will have a couple of pics. to post to show you all my first bobcat kill. Thanks again.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Not any expert, however I've called in a few cats in my days. Best luck I have with them is calling in bushy areas along travel areas, places that look catty. ledges with lots of hidey holes, places where cats like to move and sneak about.

I don't use a rabbit distress any more, I just stay with bird calls, distress blue jay, meadowlark, yellow hammer woodpecker. All have worked for me. You got to have patience and be in cat country for them to come. You also have to let go other predators that may show up. Cats are very slow to commit usually, but not always, some will bust right in on you.

I don't call more than a minute or so at a time and then wait a couple then repeat, until I'm sure the area is dead. Then move on, usually at least 45 minutes to an hour. All tips can go out the window when your calling an area or state with a high concentration of predators though. like Arizona or Texas, seems they grow like rocks in them areas.

I like remote digital callers to keep the animals off me. But I've called with my open reed call and had them come in as well. They really like to eye the area and watch for the sound to move. Usually once they commit they come all the way.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks gritguy I'll have to work on getting some of those bird sounds before I leave.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I as well had had good luck with the yellow hammer woodpecker on cats. I have killed cats in two different stands just 300 yards a part. A good point brought up earlier was if you want a cat you are going to have to pass on the yotes and fox. Cats take there time and work in from bush to bush and do not like open areas. I have seen them walk half a mile around to be up wind of the call just because there was cover closer to the sound than coming in down wind. They dont seem to rely on there noses near as much as there sight.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Furtaker. So they aren't really like a coyote they will come in from even the down wind side?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yup--- cats use the cover when com'in in and don't really seem to bother using their nose that much. I've that bobcat come in 20' down wind from a stand and lockup under a juniper tree and just sit there because he must have figured he was concealed enough. Stupid pussycat---a coyote would have been long gone. Movement is where most hunters screw up. Cats will come in, in 1 min. or 1 Hr.---They might have been on your stand for 10 mins. just look'in and figur'in whats going on with that wounded little critter and you just don't see them. Thats why its so important to *Sit Still. *If they see ya their gone. When call'in cats look at everything and in all the brush heaps---everything.

Good places to set up are in a shelter belt thats coming out of a brush or timber area so your giving bobcats a little cover highway they can work through to the call and you have a smaller area that you must watch. Another would be a point of forset running out into a field with your stand being far enough from the end of the point so you have about 20 yds. of cover on your left and right (your back is toward the point). That cat will most probaly come in from one direction---in front of you.

Don't worry about the wind that much if your target'in cats---pay more attention to giving them easy access to your stand through good cover.

Disclaimer: This info is directed more towards hunting areas in Illinois, Iowa, ect.---So don't you western guys start beat'in up on me.lol.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks catcapper I have got some really good suggestions from this post and I can't wait to try them out.


----------

